# exhaust manifold



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

just my luck. I couldn't get the motor in with the exhaust manifolds on, now I found it impossible to get the drivers side in from below, gonna try and lift the motor and remove the mount.
:banghead::banghead::banghead::cryin::cryin:

all done....simply amazing what happened when I looked at one of my old posts and did as Uncle Gee and Bear said to do 3 years ago!
thanks again all!
ps wifey says I can do a very rare midweek shot................scratches head, Jamessons or Woodford?
lol
yippee!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, put the long bolts in the manifold before you wrestle it into place. Otherwise, there isn't enough room to install them with the manifold already in place. BTDT..........


----------

